# Yachting Timer



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

just found this one I had in the draw.



bowie


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Any instructions? Looks in mint condition.

Mike


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

dobra said:


> Any instructions? Looks in mint condition.
> 
> Mike


no instructions but is in very good nick


----------

